# 1 less snail



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Yesterday while cleaning my fish tank I notice that one of my apple snail's was just laying inside its shell. I moved it to the driftwood after I had clean the tank and left him there thinking he would be up and about. Well this morning he was in the same exact place where I left him and he was not complitly close inside his shell. I know he is dead because I took him out and push his trap door to see if he would move but nothing. What could have gone wrong? I have 0 ammonia. (Still have not been able to go to the petstore but hopefully I will be able to go today to buy my test kit.)


----------



## Fish Muffin (Aug 25, 2007)

PH, nitrite, Nitrate would help. Snails love low PH therefore your PH could be high. You should try lowering it if it is with Drop you can pick up at your LFS.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

My ph is 7.2 and I have another snail that is fine. It is eating and crawling everywhere. Maybe something was wrong with the snail.


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Snails need ph of 7.0 or higher 8 is the best range but I cant get my ph higher than 7.5 or so anything below 7.0 will hurt there shells.
A better site for snails info is www.applesnail.net they will tell you the best ways to keep your snails happy there 
Diana


----------



## autigerfish (Aug 28, 2007)

*snails, snails, snails*

I have always had problems with apple sn. and rams horns. They seem lively enough at first, but after about 6 months they stop moving around and won't even feed on lettuce leaves. Then I find them dead and I have tried many of them over the 10 years that I have had a tank. I think it is the ph too, mine runs from 6.8 to 7.2 depending on how long ago I did a water change. I was about to give up on snails when I found some on ebay. They are small and red, maybe 1/4 to 1/2 in diameter. Boy, do they clean the tank and reproduce. I use to have a real problem with diatoms, black sticky layers formed on everything. I had to clean constantly. Now it's all gone and my glass stays clean and my gravel doesn't get a black layer on it. I only do cleaning a water changes once a month and my fish seem healthy.
3 rasboras
2 skirted tetras
3 platies
2 blind cave fish
1 otocinclus
and lots of snails
30 gal. tank
java fern

The AUtigerfish - go Tigers


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

How many gallons is your fish tank? Do you have live plants?


----------

